# header tag in neuem fenster



## KarlPichler (23. April 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Wieder mal ne Frage. Ich verwende im meinem Project einen iframe, altmodisch aber gut, und möchte gerne mit einem header tag eine Umleitung einbauen. 
Nun alles kein Problem, allerdings wird die Umleitung vollständig im iframe angezeigt. Ich möchte aber die Umleitungsseite in einer neuen Seite anzeigen lassen. 

Im normallen lin (<a href="#"></a>) kann ich ja mit target=_blank diese Einstellung treffen.
Geht das auch im header tag? wenn ja wie? 

Danke für eure Antworten! 
Lg

habs so probiert, aber ***** nicht! 


```
if(isset($_POST['Logout']))
	{
		session_destroy();
	    header('Window-target: _top');	
		header('Location: index.php');
	}
```

bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## SpiceLab (24. April 2012)

[phpf]header[/phpf] ist kein "Tag" (Begriff stammt aus (X)HTML), sondern eine PHP-Funktion. 

PHP als serverseitige Scriptsprache kennt aber kein clientseitiges window- oder frames-Objekt (= iframe).


```
<html>
  <head>
    <script type="text/javascript">
      parent.frames.location.href = "index.php"; 
      // alternativ: top.frames.location.href = "index.php"
    </script>
  </head>
  ...
</html>
```

Nur, weshalb verwendest du *<iframe>*, wenn in deinem Projekt offensichtlich PHP zum Einsatz kommt, was dir stattdessen [phpf]include[/phpf] oder [phpf]require[/phpf] ermöglicht?

In diesem Fall würde dein gezeigtes PHP-Script zur Umleitung dann eher so lauten:


```
if(isset($_POST['Logout']))
    {
        session_destroy();
        header('Location: index.php');
    }
```


----------

